# Awesome Blackbuck hunt



## Riverat10 (Dec 23, 2012)

Had an awesome weekend hunting at Timberlake Bowhunting Ranch in D'Hanis, TX. Killed 2 great Blackbuck and seen a whole lot of game. It was an awesome expierience and am looking forward to going back. The lodge and people there are second to none. Their hospitality was amazing. If your looking for a awesome hunting experience then call them up. I highly recommend them.


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

is that the same place that used to be Quatro B or Quatro 7 or something like that?


----------



## GearGuru21 (Apr 28, 2015)

*Blackbuck*

Nice animals! I've tried for several years to stick one at our place in East Texas, but the bigger bucks would always hang up around 50 yards. I would take a whitetail or similar sized animal at that distance any day, but the vitals on these guys are a little smaller and I always thought it was better to pass than wound one. Great job!


----------



## deerhunter52 (Oct 27, 2011)

Congratulations on the double kill


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

